# British Pro Team Announced



## Flying_Monkey (26 Feb 2009)

The much-rumoured British pro cycling team has been announced! Team Sky will be the British professional road race team and will start competing from 2010 in the TdU. They are hoping for a wild card to the TdF and the aim is for a British TdF winner within 5 years. Whilst I can't see that happening, the ambition is laudable and with the sponsorship they should be able to recruit a strong squad starting this year... they are looking for 25 riders. I am waiting for the call of course... 

See Cycling News Flash here .


----------



## Dave5N (26 Feb 2009)

Beat me to it fm.

The comic report it here

Was this cycling's worst-kept secret?


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2009)

Who will they get in. I shall watch and wait.


----------



## Skip Madness (26 Feb 2009)

I wonder if this means Sky will be showing more televised coverage of cycling. It has struck me as kind of strange that given that they started sponsoring the track team last year they haven't actually seemed to show any interest in parading them.


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Feb 2009)

It will interesting to see which riders they manage to recruit into the team. There will need to be one or two big names to get invitied to the Tour in 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (26 Feb 2009)

I just hope that they don't start pitching in for the TV rights for the Tour etc.


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Beat me to it fm.
> 
> The comic report it here
> 
> Was this cycling's worst-kept secret?



Secret? They've been talking about it openly for a long time!


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2009)

Interesting that they say they'll have non-GB riders, but all of the staff will be GB. I can appreciate that GB staff have huge amounts of expertise on the track (although even there the performance manager is Aussie), but do they have the knowledge and experience to run a top flight road team?


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Feb 2009)

Have a listen to Dave Brailsford's talk on how they brought the track team to the point it's at now, if you've not heard it already. 

http://thebikeshow.net/9-february-2009-british-cycling-bikesnobnyc/

(The audio file is at the bottom of the article).

It's interesting, and makes me think they could be in with a shout for the road team.


----------



## papercorn2000 (26 Feb 2009)

Chris Hoy was racing in SKY colours in Copenhagen last week.


----------



## papercorn2000 (26 Feb 2009)

I don't see him doing well in the TDF tho'!


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2009)

Delftse Post said:


> Interesting that they say they'll have non-GB riders, but all of the staff will be GB. I can appreciate that GB staff have huge amounts of expertise on the track (although even there the performance manager is Aussie), but do they have the knowledge and experience to run a top flight road team?



Yes this is the key for me. I don't doubt preparation will be perfect but I wonder how they will cope with tactics, instinct for breaks, staying strong in a bunch etc... 

Will the track formula translate to road.


----------



## kennykool (26 Feb 2009)

If they can afford them....Cav, Wiggins, Thomas. With those 3 in then they'd surely get a wild card to the TdeF

Not sure they could afford Cav however

Great news tho.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Feb 2009)

I´d definitely add Steve Cummings, Jonathan Bellis, Ben Swift and Dan Fleeman, - all strong prospects. And Roger Hammond for experience. The last two would have to bought out from the Cervelo Test Team though.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (26 Feb 2009)

Half of me thinks Woo Hoo, a UK team at last. The other half thinks Oh No......It's Sky. They'll take over everything and price all the other coverage out of the game

Wait though..........if they signed LANCE it would be different


----------



## kennykool (26 Feb 2009)

I think I'd prefer Sky to take over coverage of TdeF. Eurosport if pretty ropey at the best of times - Tour of california was a perfect example of how bad it is!!!!

Sky would/will help rasie the profile of Cycling for future generations....gotta be a good thing!


----------



## mr-marty-martin (26 Feb 2009)

i personly dont think the big 3 will come to the gb team.. theres tio much cash at the teams there allready at, well for cav anyways


and isnt it going to be like astana, as arnt a certain amount of there riders from the teams home country, but then you can get a cartain amount of forigen ones...


----------



## a_n_t (26 Feb 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> personly, tio, arnt, cartain, forigen ..




what?


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2009)

Crackle said:


> Who will they get in. I shall *watch* and wait.



Only if you're willing to pay for it.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (26 Feb 2009)

you no what i mean...bloody piss taker...


----------



## Dave5N (26 Feb 2009)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Only if you're willing to pay for it.




Missing the point. Sky are sponsoring the team, not controlling TV rights to a race or races.

This is great news for cycling in Britain. I can't believe how miserable you all are about it.


----------



## Dave5N (26 Feb 2009)

kennykool said:


> If they can afford them....Cav, Wiggins, Thomas. With those 3 in then they'd surely get a wild card to the TdeF
> 
> Not sure they could afford Cav however
> 
> Great news tho.



Nonsense. That's the point. This is a serious big budget team.


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Missing the point. Sky are sponsoring the team, not controlling TV rights to a race or races.
> 
> This is great news for cycling in Britain. I can't believe how miserable you all are about it.



I'm with Dave5N as per the other thread. This is fabulous news, I'm really excited about it. Shedloads of dosh going into British cycling and all you lot can do is moan!! Boys! Get excited!!!


----------



## mondobongo (26 Feb 2009)

At what having to pay SKY to watch Cycling in a few years time because that is whats going to happen. 

Just look at what they have done to football.


----------



## Dave5N (26 Feb 2009)

mondobongo said:


> At what having to pay SKY to watch Cycling in a few years time because that is whats going to happen.
> 
> Just look at what they have done to football.




Jesus. They are sponsoring a team, not buying rights.

Do you want big sponsors in cycling or not? SOmetimes I think y'all want to keep it small and underfunded and crap 'cos that's what you're used to.


----------



## Dave5N (26 Feb 2009)

GRRRR!!!


----------



## montage (26 Feb 2009)

I agree with Dave, this is GREAT.

And the big three have allready expressed interest, especially as their Barloworld contracts draw to an end..


----------



## Skip Madness (26 Feb 2009)

kennykool said:


> I think I'd prefer Sky to take over coverage of TdeF. Eurosport if pretty ropey at the best of times - Tour of california was a perfect example of how bad it is!!!!


The Tour of California balls-ups were beyond Eurosport's control, though - they could only play the hand they were dealt by the host broadcaster in the United States. There are plenty of reasons to kick Eurosport, but they could not have done much more regarding California.


Dave5N said:


> Jesus. They are sponsoring a team, not buying rights.
> 
> Do you want big sponsors in cycling or not? SOmetimes I think y'all want to keep it small and underfunded and crap 'cos that's what you're used to.


I think everyone wants more decent sponsorship for cycling, but it is right to question the motives behind Sky's backing. At the moment they are just sponsoring a team and not buying rights, but I think some wariness about where it will lead is well-placed.

Personally, I am cautiously optimistic for the cause of cycling as it ought to continue the profile boost in this country. That said, I really do not think I will be able to bring myself to cheer on a team called Team Sky. Quite apart from the Murdoch connection, they continue to make the most vile television (employing Noel Edmonds in the process). If I was a rider I would not want to be associated with it.


----------



## Dave5N (26 Feb 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> The Tour of California balls-ups were beyond Eurosport's control, though - they could only play the hand they were dealt by the host broadcaster in the United States. There are plenty of reasons to kick Eurosport, but they could not have done much more regarding California.
> 
> I think everyone wants more decent sponsorship for cycling, but it is right to question the motives behind Sky's backing. At the moment they are just sponsoring a team and not buying rights, but I think some wariness about where it will lead is well-placed.
> 
> *Personally, I am cautiously optimistic for the cause of cycling as it ought to continue the profile boost in this country*. That said, I really do not think I will be able to bring myself to cheer on a team called Team Sky. Quite apart from the Murdoch connection, they continue to make the most vile television (employing Noel Edmonds in the process). If I was a rider I would not want to be associated with it.




I am sure Mr Brailsford is very, very grateful for your support.


----------



## Dave5N (26 Feb 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> The Tour of California balls-ups were beyond Eurosport's control, though - they could only play the hand they were dealt by the host broadcaster in the United States. There are plenty of reasons to kick Eurosport, but they could not have done much more regarding California.
> 
> I think everyone wants more decent sponsorship for cycling, but it is right to question the motives behind Sky's backing. At the moment they are just sponsoring a team and not buying rights, but I think some wariness about where it will lead is well-placed.
> 
> Personally, I am cautiously optimistic for the cause of cycling as it ought to continue the profile boost in this country. That said, I really do not think I will be able to bring myself to cheer on a team called Team Sky. Quite apart from the Murdoch connection, they continue to make the most vile television (employing Noel Edmonds in the process). *If I was a rider I would not want to be associated with it.*




So the Amgen Tour of California is ok then?
ffs


----------



## mr-marty-martin (27 Feb 2009)

yeh it would sound better if it was team gb, or summin along those lines... but of course it wil be full of sky...

they should get another youth or junior development squad up and running...


----------



## Skip Madness (27 Feb 2009)

Dave5N said:


> So the Amgen Tour of California is ok then?
> ffs


I do not know much about Amgen - care to educate me? A quick google search pulled up some things about an uncompetitive and potentially dangerous pricing policy which they seem to have curtailed to some extent, and some inter-corporate feuding with Roche about the effectiveness of Peg-EPO versus EPO. I would appreciate any other information you know of.

Anyway, there are lots of nasty sponsors associated with the sport (and the case can be made that Sky would actually come a fair way down the list). It is about where each individual draws the line. A young rider could well be advised to join the Sky team if it boosts their profile to the point where they can speak out about the ethics of sponsorship from a platform they would not have previously had, just as one could argue in favour of riding the Tour of California for the same reason. For me the highly personifiable nature of a team-name sponsorship would be too degrading, I think.


> I am sure Mr Brailsford is very, very grateful for your support.


I am convinced that this sentence actually _means _something. Damned if I can work out what, though.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Feb 2009)

So what...British Cycling should wait for 'ethical' companies to sponsor them? Come on, be realistic. Ethical companies probably wouldn't invest in cycling with its appalling reputation for drug taking!!!! Ethical companies also tend to spend their money a damn sight more wisely than sponsoring sport in any case...and unfortunately they tend to make less profit in the first place!!


----------



## mondobongo (27 Feb 2009)

No we are not waiting for an ethical company but questioning the involvement of Sky. Its fairly obvious that they are jumping on the bandwagon of recent successes.

Its almost an attempt at buy a win. They want to come straight in and get a wild card entry for the Tour, how conceited is that? Other Teams work damned hard over a period of time to build a reputation win races and subsequently get a wild card invite. Oh what a surprise Team Sky want straight in at the Blue Riband Event. Would have been nice to have seen some money spent by Sky on the Premier Calendar and lower levels were races are being cancelled because of lack of funding they would have not looked so mercenary. 

We dont have a possible Tour winner in the next 5 years because if we did they would already be starting to make a showing a la, Gesink, Andy Schleck for starters.

Road racing is totally different to track racing and success in one discipline does not guarantee success in an other, were is the infra structure for the Road Race team coming from Max Sciandri was a good Pro but is he DS material? Are we going to try and get Yatesy from Astana?

Throwing money at the game has made a right mess of football I for one would be appalled to see the same thing happen to Cycling. Like Skip Madness I will have trouble supporting this team.

Don't fall into the trap of thinking Cav and others will sign up just because you offer big bucks. Cav especially wants to win and win big he will ride for whatever Team offers the best opportunity to do this and that may well be someone other than Team Sky.

Lastly don't fall into the trap of thinking they are not after the rights if they are putting a lot of dough into Cycling they will want to show Cycling.
Eurosport come cheap in most packages Sky Sports does not don't fall for the hype people.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Feb 2009)

I agree with everything you say there, but I still think loads of cash going into cycling is a good thing.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2009)

Skip Madness said:


> I do not know much about Amgen - care to educate me?



One of San Diego's papers wrote an article called "Amgen, cycling tour make an odd couple".




> “It certainly seems ironic,” says Victor Conte, the mastermind behind the BALCO doping scandal, “that Amgen makes the blood-doping drug that almost destroyed professional cycling.”
> 
> 
> 
> Conte included synthetic EPO in the doping program for his stable of athletes, none of whom were cyclists. But he learned of the drug's powerful effect on athletic performance from cycling, where it has been the scourge of anti-doping authorities for two decades.




(More on the BALCO scandal here (from USA Today))


----------



## mangaman (27 Feb 2009)

Is English football in such a mess??

We seem to have the most successful league in the world since Sky starting pumping money in, and football is more popular than I can remember (having been a fan of a non-premier league club for 35 years)

Why should they start sponsoring small, ie Premier Calendar events, and not aim to be the best team around

No other new sponsor comes in with their budget and aims small - remember they are talking about £10 million.

Just a quick search shows CSC, for example, had a budget of $9.52 million US dollars in 2007


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2009)

Sky are already involved with British Cycling, remember - as a principle partner, the deal announced last July stated that;



> Every level of the sport is set to benefit from the investment, from the Elite Team of World, Olympic and Paralympic cyclists to British Cycling’s talent development programmes and grass-roots initiatives in schools and local communities. The partnership will cover all forms of the competitive sport from BMX to track cycling and road racing, with the aim of bringing on the elite teams and accelerating the development of emerging talent.


(http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/web/site/BC/bcf/News2008/20080724_Sky_Deal.asp)


----------



## mondobongo (27 Feb 2009)

So we are cancelling races because of lack of funding where is Sky?

Football revolves around money these days rather than the 11 man team.

We play on a Monday evening because of who ??


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2009)

mondobongo said:


> So we are cancelling races because of lack of funding where is Sky?


Ask BC, I'd say - wouldn't they be the ones sorting out where the money goes?


----------



## kennykool (27 Feb 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Nonsense. That's the point. This is a serious big budget team.




Dave - if they are pumping loads of cash in and can afford the likes of Cav and Wiggo then fantastic.

I'd love to see these boys riding for a british team.

I was just saying i "didn't think" they could afford them.

Rule Brittania


----------



## Dave5N (27 Feb 2009)

mondobongo said:


> No we are not waiting for an ethical company but questioning the involvement of Sky. Its fairly obvious that they are jumping on the bandwagon of recent successes.
> 
> Its almost an attempt at buy a win. They want to come straight in and get a wild card entry for the Tour, how conceited is that? Other Teams work damned hard over a period of time to build a reputation win races and subsequently get a wild card invite. Oh what a surprise Team Sky want straight in at the Blue Riband Event. Would have been nice to have seen some money spent by Sky on the Premier Calendar and lower levels were races are being cancelled because of lack of funding they would have not looked so mercenary.
> 
> ...



Why would a TV channel spend a lot of money sponsoring a team to promote the channel, and then buy exclusive rights to the team's competitions so the only people who can see the advertising are the people who are already it's customers?

Much more likely to sponsor a team so your competitors affectively carry your advertising for you.


----------



## Dave5N (27 Feb 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Ask BC, I'd say - wouldn't they be the ones sorting out where the money goes?



Sky aren't paying for BC to organise races. They are paying for a pro road team.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Sky aren't paying for BC to organise races. They are paying for a pro road team.



We're talking slightly at cross purposes - the point was made earlier that Sky isn't doing anything at the sub-elite level (and as you rightly point out, the road team sponsorship isn't). 

My point was about Sky's earlier participation as principle partner of British Cycling, which *is* providing monies to be used at "all levels" (see earlier quote, taken from the press release of July 24th 2008). I'm no big fan of Sky as such, just credit where it's due, and all that.


----------



## Dave5N (27 Feb 2009)

Yes, I see. Sorry, I didn't understand your point properly first time. Apologies.


----------



## Skip Madness (27 Feb 2009)

Cathryn said:


> So what...British Cycling should wait for 'ethical' companies to sponsor them? Come on, be realistic.


I did not say that, although there is nothing wrong with the principle. As I said before, the creation of Team Sky will offer the chance for riders and management to get to the big time and offer them a bigger platform from which they can then call some shots on better sponsorship. I am just saying why I, _personally_, find it hard to see myself getting behind this new team.


John the Monkey]One of San Diego said:


> [/SIZE]http://www3.signonsandiego.com/stor...en-cycling-tour-make-odd-couple/?zIndex=55710


Yes, I saw that when I was searching. I do not really see how Amgen can be blamed for it, though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2009)

I think it's great that British cyclists will now get _some _of the same opportunities that Belgian, French, Italian and German cyclists have. I'm not any kind of nationalist and see no reason why I should demand that people get behind this team, and I am certainly no friend of Richard Murdoch, but there aren't really many downsides to this are there? It could put cycling both competitive and everyday on a more normal and sustainable (ahem...) footing in Britain.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2009)

this posted on the CTC forum...we'll jump on any commercial message or database collecting ruse.

_We know you’re passionate about cycling and we wanted you to be amongst the first to know about the creation of a professional British road cycling team - Team Sky. _

_Team Sky hopes to create the first British winner of the Tour De France within the next five years and inspire more people, to get on their bikes and enjoy the positive benefits of cycling. _

_Competing from the start of 2010, Team Sky will have a core of British riders, coaches and support staff and will be managed by David Brailsford who, as you know, led Britain’s Olympic team to its inspiring 14 medal haul. _

_Team Sky is just part of Sky’s commitment to cycling, as a Principal Partner of British Cycling we’re looking to fuel the sport from grass roots to professional level. We are also developing more inspiring events, like last year’s Sky Sports London Freewheel, to make cycling fun, easy and accessible to all. _

_We look forward to hearing what you have to say and if you want us to, we’ll be happy to come back and update you on any new developments. _

_Thanks _
_Sky Sports Team_


----------



## Dave5N (27 Feb 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> this posted on the CTC forum...we'll jump on any commercial message or database collecting ruse.
> 
> _We know you’re passionate about cycling and we wanted you to be amongst the first to know about the creation of a professional British road cycling team - Team Sky. _
> 
> ...



Normal PR activity if you ask me. They said who they were, so no problem AFAIAC.

ANd I do want them to.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2009)

It's good news - far too little cash going into UK Pro Teams for many years....

Not un-expected...the marketing hype will increase the profile of cycling over here.....


----------



## Dave5N (27 Feb 2009)

fossyant said:


> It's good news - far too little cash going into UK Pro Teams for many years....
> 
> Not un-expected...the marketing hype will increase the profile of cycling over here.....




Fossy - the voice of reason.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Feb 2009)

Actually, the voice of reason was the OP, it's all the rest of yous that started talking carp!

Anyway, the latest is that they have appointed Scott Sunderland as sporting director - an excellent appointment IMHO.


----------



## Dave5N (28 Feb 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Actually, the voice of reason was the OP, it's all the rest of yous that started talking carp!
> 
> Anyway, the latest is that they have appointed Scott Sunderland as sporting director - an excellent appointment IMHO.



Remind me, who was the OPer?

And I didn't talk carp. Not this time, anyway!


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Mar 2009)

Cavendish on Team Sky speculation;



> “It isn't just the fact that I am under contract, it's the fact that I am more than happy at Columbia. That's all I can say about it, really.
> 
> “It's great for British cycling that there's going to be a team, and perhaps the interest in road cycling from major companies has come partly off the back of my success, but that doesn't mean I'll be going there."



http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...down_Team_Sky_speculation_article_277919.html


----------



## yello (4 Mar 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Cavendish on Team Sky speculation[/url]



Pretty much what one should have realistically expected. Imo, at least.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Mar 2009)

yello said:


> Pretty much what one should have realistically expected. Imo, at least.



Yep - I can't find the reference anywhere, but I do seem to remember him saying after the Olympics that he'd been unimpressed by his treatment in TeamGB, and wouldn't be beating a path to their door should the road team come off. I think a lot of the speculation is due to the public and some journalists assuming that a national cycling team would work along the lines of a national football team.


----------



## Dave5N (5 Mar 2009)

Think you're right about that. This isn't the national team, of course. It is a British team.


----------

